# Original Fire 7" vs. Fire HD 7"



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Can those with both discuss the difference between the two? Is it worth the seemingly reasonable $159 to upgrade? My use is mainly some games, word finds, sudoku, bejeweled kind of stuff, Kindle reading, and a pdf or three. No movies ever. No camera ever. One pdf is the manual for my real camera. I'm just curious if the HD would make reading the pdf and Kindle that much better as well as making the games pop a little more. Thanks for any and all input.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I have both and I think it is worth it to go to the hd if only for the speaker quality alone.  I bought the 32gb hd because I love the apps and got frustrated at the lack of space on the original fire.  It is well worth the expense to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The speakers are definitely superior -- and it's much better to be able to adjust the sound with actual switches rather than on screen controls.

The screen is superior as well -- whether it's that much better for YOU, only you can say. If you have the Original Fire, you might want to go into Best Buy or somewhere they sell the Fire HD and see if you can compare screens for yourself. BUT, if you don't really do video or pictures, it's probably not something you'd really notice.

There's more space for apps and stuff.

The current price is Very Good, and I think you can sell your original Fire back to Amazon -- looks like they'll give you roughly $55 credit for it: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n_4?rh=n%3A172282%2Cn%3A!13900851%2Cn%3A!513014%2Cn%3A2226766011%2Cn%3A2642125011&bbn=2226766011&ie=UTF8&qid=1378171635&rnid=493964

You're probably aware that new models are expected. . . . .but from the rumor mill, they'll all have similar features to what the current one has, but better resolution and maybe dual cameras. Also the smaller one is reported to possibly be available with 3G as well as Wifi. But it doesn't really sound like you are in need of any of that.

I do expect that once newer models come out, the existing model may no longer be sold.

That said, they'll likely announce new models but not have them available for a month or so and during that month the older model will still be sold. I don't think the price will go down any further, however.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

My main interest is the screen quality. I'll have to try BB or somewhere to compare to mine. My pdf of my camera manual needs all the help it can get. Thanks for the replies so far and please continue.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

LDB said:


> My main interest is the screen quality. I'll have to try BB or somewhere to compare to mine. My pdf of my camera manual needs all the help it can get. Thanks for the replies so far and please continue.


The screen is definitely much better. What I hate is the large size of the bezel, though. Makes the thing huge.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

booklover888 said:


> What I hate is the large size of the bezel, though. Makes the thing huge.


I agree! I much prefer the size of my original vs my daughter's HD 7. Mine seems more compact and much easier to hold with one hand.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

That's the main thing that gives me pause.


----------



## viennacoup (Dec 22, 2010)

I have both.  The picture on the Fire is fine, but the Fire HD is noticeably sharper.  For me, the key difference is that the Fire HD has bluetooth.  Add a small keyboard like the Amazon Basics Bluetooth and you can do most of your computer tasks with your Fire HD.


----------

